# Taifun Box Mod



## Rob Fisher (27/10/18)

Ever since I saw the Taifun Box Mod in Stuttgart at the Hall of Vape show I have wanted one. Finally I got one! German Engineering at it's best again just like the Dani Mini's! Also with a Diocodes chip but at least this mod has a slightly bigger screen and a nice battery indicator which the Dani's don't have.

It comes packed in an aluminium suitcase and good sponge protection inside so the mod is in perfect condition. It is over-engineered by design and heavier than most mods the same size but it's comfortable in the hand and is the perfect size for the 24mm Dvarw DL! 

In a nutshell, it's a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (27/10/18)

Wow @Rob Fisher 
Looks great - and very solid!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/18)

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher
> Looks great - and very solid!



It is solid Hi Ho @Silver! Beautifully made and it's heavy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/18)

Just a heads up for anyone looking for a Taifun Box mod they are back in stock at Creme de Vape.

https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...ctPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/TAIFUN-01


----------

